# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Silhouet/Acura kliniek oplichters!

## linda013

In 2008 heb ik een intake gehad bij Silhouet in breda (nu Acura). Daar werden mij borst protheses getoond die niet konden lekken en met levenslange garantie. Het merk Eurosilicone zou geplaatst worden. Eenmaal thuis bekeek ik het kaartje en tot mijn verbazing stond daar het merk PIP op. Ik belde direct de kliniek en zij verzekerde mij dat dit exact hetzelfde was als Eurosilicone, niet dus!

Inmiddels bij een advocaat geweest die zegt dat het een goede zaak is maar beter is als ik dit met meerdere vrouwen aanloop zodat we nog sterker staan.

Sluit je aan en maak een vuist naar deze kliniek, ze moeten gestraft worden voor misleiding van de klant!

Gr Linda

----------


## Nancc

Ja ik ben ook bezig met een advocaat. En weet je wat helemaal erg is ik ben door dr vercoutere geopereerd en die blijkt niet eens een plastisch chirurg te zijn hij is hart en long chirurg. En er schijnt nog een arts te zijn tevens directeur van vroegere silhouet kliniek. Die zich ook uit gaf voor plastisch chirurg maar daadwerkelijk alleen huisarts is. Ben je al in een ver stadium met je advocaat want ik heb sinds vorige week pas bezig dus bij mij staat er nog niet iets vast op papier. En misschien wel een beter idee als alle vrouwen zich samen voegen met 1 advocaat dan heeft ie er nu al 3 jij ik en een vriendin van me die ook door de vercoutere is geopereerd

----------


## Marianna007

ik heb ook implantaten van Silhouet Breda, en ik heb een kaartje met Eurosilicone, ik mag hopen dat die echt is en niet een PIP blijkt te zijn.
Weet jij hier misschien meer over??

----------


## joanne123

@marianna weet jij al meer? ik heb ook een kaartje van eurosilicone..maar hoe kom je erachter of die ook daadwerkelijk gebruikt zijn?

----------


## CCHeeren

HOi,

Ook ik ben hier in Breda geopereerd. Nu het volgende: heb Acura gebeld en gevraagd welke ik zou hebben en dit zou volgens haar Eurosiliconen moeten zijn. Maar ja, het kaartje word alsnog opgestuurd want ik was deze kwijt. Hoe kan ik weten of deze echt geplaatst zijn?
Iemand ervaring hierin?

Ik heb Eurosilicone een mail gestuurd met de vraag of deze siliconen op mijn naam geregistreerd staan.
Hopelijk sluiten hun het uit.

----------


## Marianna007

Sorry voor de late reactie,
ik zag gister op Journaal dat de PIP-implantaten bij nader onderzoek niet gevaarlijk zijn voor de gezondheid mochten ze gaan lekken. dat stelt me al zeer gerust.
dan nog zou ik idd nog wel willen weten of mijn eurosiliconen ook wel eurociliconen zijn. Ik ben aanvankelijk echt geschrokken maar toch kan ik zeggen dat ik er geen spijt van heb, voel me met mijn kleine maat meer toch veel meer vrouw.
mocht er nieuws zijn dan hoor ik het graag,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dames,
Heel veel succes met de eventuele rechtzaken!
Niet fijn om niet het product te krijgen wat je dacht te krijgen en zeker niet met het nieuws over de PIP implantaten... 
Hopelijk gaat het bij niemand van jullie mis... 

*Ik heb borstimplantaten die zijn geplaatst na 2001. Hoe weet ik om welke merk en serienummer het gaat?*
Merk en type staan op de informatie die uw arts u meegegeven heeft na de operatie. Als u deze informatie niet (meer) heeft kunt u daarvoor het beste contact opnemen met uw behandelend arts, deze kan u dat vertellen.
_(bron: http://www.igz.nl/actueel/veelgestel...espip/#alinea9)_
Staat op deze link ook meer informatie omtrend de PIP en M-inplants.

----------


## shammy

> Ja ik ben ook bezig met een advocaat. En weet je wat helemaal erg is ik ben door dr vercoutere geopereerd en die blijkt niet eens een plastisch chirurg te zijn hij is hart en long chirurg. En er schijnt nog een arts te zijn tevens directeur van vroegere silhouet kliniek. Die zich ook uit gaf voor plastisch chirurg maar daadwerkelijk alleen huisarts is. Ben je al in een ver stadium met je advocaat want ik heb sinds vorige week pas bezig dus bij mij staat er nog niet iets vast op papier. En misschien wel een beter idee als alle vrouwen zich samen voegen met 1 advocaat dan heeft ie er nu al 3 jij ik en een vriendin van me die ook door de vercoutere is geopereerd


Klinkt erg bekend! Ik ben ook door vercoutere geopereerd, onder plaatselijke verdoving en ook nog eens achter de spier!! 2 maanden lang vreselijke pijn gehad, na 5 maanden protheses er uit laten halen. Het bleek dat mijn hele borstspier uit elkaar gereten was. De prothese was er tussen geplaatst. Tevens waren de beide protheses al aan het zweten!! ( het waren prothese van het merk perouse.. (frans merk) Ik heb nog een gesprek gehad met die vercoutere en hij wilde het allemaal wel herstellen. Ik heb er voor bedankt , mede doordat ik erachter kwam dat hij helemaal geen plastisch chirurg is. Ze werken niet onder de juiste (steriele) omstandigheden...Jaren later kwam deze kliniek in het nieuws..Ik heb destijds de helft van mijn geld weer terug gekregen. ( eigelijk absurd want ze hadden alles moeten vergoeden) Ook door het leed wat ze veroorzaakt hebben. Maar het ging de heren alleen om snel en makkelijk geld te verdienen...

----------

